# Almost time!!!



## ShadRap (Jan 23, 2010)

Well down to 1 week left before I take my trip with my son to the rifle river rec area.we will be fishing there for 3 days lakes and the rivers.anybody got any info to help me out would be greatly appreciated.thanks 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Every creek, stream and ditch holds trout around there. Explore anything you encounter in the Rec area.


----------



## outdoorsman4 (Dec 5, 2006)

I just got back from there yesterday. A buddy and myself fished devoe and grebe on tuesday by canoe. We were targeting bass using senkos and only caught one bass on devoe and a bass and two pike on grebe.


----------



## ShadRap (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks brookies and outdoorsman I will keep u guys posted on the results

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hooknhorn (Oct 15, 2007)

We will be staying 29th-4th. Can't get here fast enough. Shocked we were able to get in and on our favorite spot last minute.


----------



## ShadRap (Jan 23, 2010)

Cool I'm sure we will see u there we will be up there 29-1.we are camping in ranch campround right on the site next to the road.I drive a black durango not sure what my boat looks like yet cause we are renting one lol.stop and say hi if u see us.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hooknhorn (Oct 15, 2007)

Devoe 83


----------



## lewisg (Jun 28, 2006)

Lake depth (contour) maps for that county are available at:
Ogemaw County


----------



## ShadRap (Jan 23, 2010)

Packin up just about to leave!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShadRap (Jan 23, 2010)

Well fished grousehaven Friday night and devoe Saturday night.didn't get a bite on grousehaven.caught one bluegill on devoe.nobody fishing either lake.oh well still had a great time with my son

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

